# dual citizenship



## pmbr (May 23, 2014)

Hi, I have recently been granted my Spanish nationality. In the court session where we declared in front of the judge I renounced my Canadian nationality as the judge said with a wink, in Spain you are Spanish, in Canada you are Canadian. Now, when I went to apply for my DNI and passport the woman in the Spanish embassy, (we now live in Italy) asked me if I renounced my nationality, I said I had to speak with my lawyer as the judge said....... blah blah blah. My fears now are that I have no problem renouncing in Spain but if i do will their be a formal application or is it just a hush hush process? I don't plan on giving up my Canadian nationality but is there someone else who has done this and could give me advice? If it is only renounced in Spain then I will do it, but we plan on moving back to Canada in the near future and I would hate to be decline entrance to my own country. My kids have dual nationaliy but I fear that i may loose mine in the paper trail!!!! ADVICE PLEASE


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

I took advice from the British Consul, when I was about to apply for Spanish nationality. I am told for a U.K. citizen, Spain will not recognise dual nationality, the U.K. however will not recognise renunciation of U.K. nationality, but will recognise dual nationality.

Canada, being a former British colony probably, takes the same line as U.K., check with your consul.

I have yet to be granted Spanish nationality, how long did you have to wait?


----------



## zenkarma (Feb 15, 2013)

Hepa said:


> ...I am told for a U.K. citizen, Spain will not recognise dual nationality...


Correct.



Hepa said:


> ...the U.K. however will not recognise renunciation of U.K. nationality...


Incorrect.

You can quite happily fill out the forms and submit them to renounce your UK nationality/citizenship.

Whoever told you it was not possible to renounce UK Citizenzship is wrong. And I don´t care what embassy or consulate gave you that information. I´ve seen the forms to renounce UK Citizenship with my own eyes.

People seem to keep perpetuating this myth.


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

zenkarma said:


> Correct.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Two sources, both have dual nationality, in one case the U.K. passport was surrendered to the U.K. Authorities, by the Spanish Authorities. The U.K. authorities promptly returned the same to the holder.

The second source informed me that the renunciation done when applying for Spanish nationality, is not recognised by the U.K. authorities, unless the renunciation is performed in front of the U.K. authorities in London. Nowadays I am told that U.K. passports are not surrendered, we still have ours.

I am rather inclined to believe those who informed me of the present system, one in particular having first hand knowledge and years of experience in the field.


----------



## zenkarma (Feb 15, 2013)

Hepa said:


> I am rather inclined to believe those who informed me of the present system, one in particular having first hand knowledge and years of experience in the field.


Hepa, you can believe whoever and whatever you like. That still does not change the fact that there is a process for giving up UK Nationality/Citizenship. I know there is a process because as I said previously - I´ve seen the forms.

What you appear to be saying is, those people who renounce their UK Nationality/Citizenship in order to obtain another Citizenship (Spanish for example) don´t actually go through with the process of renouncing their UK citizenship because the Spanish authorities do not insist on the necessary paperwork to prove that they have in fact renounced their UK Citizenship.

That, I am sure you will appreciate is somewhat different to your original contention that the UK does not recognise the renunciation of UK Citizenship.

As I´ve repeatedly stated - there is a system in place for giving up UK Citizenship.

The fact that people LIE to the Spanish authorities about giving up their UK Citizenship in order to obtain Spanish Citizenship (because Spain does not reconise dual citizenship) does not mean there is no system in place - there is.

Also as I said previously, I do wish people would stop perpetuating the myth that there is no system in place to renounce UK Citizenship.


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

You misunderstood my first and second post,other that to reiterate what I have already said, I decline to further comment on this matter.


----------



## pmbr (May 23, 2014)

Hi, I am married to a Spanish and it took almost 5 years for the paper work to come through. My children have dual nationality as well.


----------

